# Request advice on weather-sealed 35 mm lenses



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2012)

Colleagues: I would request your advice on a 35 mm prime for Canon . I shoot 5DMkIII's and 1D Mark IV in challenging outdoor environments--dust, rain, sand--but am also a bug on sharp and contrasty lenses. Your thoughts on Canon's 35 L 1.4 vs. Sigma's 35 1.4? Thank you for your time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> weather-sealed 35 mm lenses



Short answer: there aren't any. Neither the Canon nor the Sigma are sealed lenses. If you require a sealed lens at 35mm, you need to look at a zoom (16-35 II, 24-70 I or II) but then you're going to f/2.8.

Optically, the new Sigma 35/1.4 is better than the Canon 35L.


----------

